# Chinese train



## BLOND37 (Dec 3, 2010)

Courtesy ABC News:



> State media: China passenger train hits 302 mph (486 kph) on test run, breaking record
> A Chinese passenger train hit a record speed of 302 miles per hour (486 kilometers per hour) Friday during a test run of a yet-to-be opened link between Beijing and Shanghai, state media said.
> 
> The Xinhua News Agency said it was the fastest speed recorded by an unmodified conventional commercial train. Other types of trains in other countries have traveled faster.



State television footage showed the sleek ...

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory?id=12301701

Shared using News360 for the iPhone. Learn more at http://www.news360.net


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, at least all the billions we've been handing over to China for the last three decades is finally going toward a good cause somewhere. :lol:


----------



## George Harris (Dec 3, 2010)

note the weasel words: "unmodified conventional commercial train"

They would have found others to whatever extent necessary to flaunt their national pride.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 3, 2010)

George Harris said:


> note the weasel words: "unmodified conventional commercial train" They would have found others to whatever extent necessary to flaunt their national pride.


How are those "weasel words?" Unless I'm mistaken the French train and electrification system _were_ modified for testing and the Japanese train was a prototype on a track used exclusively for testing. Why shouldn't the Chinese be proud of their accomplishment? What sort of railfan bashes the technical accomplishments of others simply because they're on the other side of some imaginary line? There are plenty of legitimate reasons I can think of for criticizing the Chinese, but being proud of a new and faster passenger rail network isn't one of them.


----------

